# Health Hazard



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I have been wondering where to start with my crew of crazy cats ... I have decided to start with Magic.

I got Magic from Kitten Action (our local kitty people) last year she was 12 weeks old. A beautiful kitten , tuxedo with the longest legs I have ever seen in a cat .. she was sleeping on a parrot cage at her foster home and shared her house with humans about 20 cats and an assortment of dogs ....this suited me I knew she would be well socilsed ( it annoys me that people dont understand that kittens must be sozilized properly)

We put her in the car and she immediately lap on my lap purring happily and "boxing my hands" .. took her home and let her settle down .... she settled down in about 2 nanoseconds and it was time to introduce her to the dogs .... my two boxers ...this we did the "careful way " using a baby gate .. she played on one side the dogs lay and watched on the other side .. she jumped over the baby gate smooched (rubbed up) against Monty and that was the end of the introductions... Monty decided she was the best kitty ever and they fell in love ....

I have now had magic for 18 mos ... she is a total pleasure but also the naughtiest of my 7 cats ... she chases my poor bantams until the poor things dont know where to run anymore.

Getting to the health hazard part .... it had been raining for about 2 months and I was getting totally peeved with the mud and battling to get clothes dry .. anyhow one bright morning out comes the sun .. and i gleefully take out the washing to hang it up , the line is quite a distance from the house .. and all the cats and dogs were having fun in the sun.... the wash basket is heavy and Im standing there enjoying the sun and along comes magic and her two new partners in crime and mayhem, garfiled and buggie at that stage the kittens were about 2 months .. just learning about chasing grasshoppers and so on ....anyhow I start hanging up the sheets and up run the kittens ... up the sheets .... right shoo them away and back they come ..... remember its been raining and my yard is mud!!! eventually I pick them both up and lock them in the kitchen , hahhahaha they learnt there and then that they can jump through windows ... i traipse back to the kitchen close the blasted window and tell the little devils to stay put ... my sheets have an intresting pattern by now. Try again ... and long comes magic straight up the sheets .. cursing her under my breath i shoo her away and she dissapears. All of a sudden something very heavy hits my back and bites my neck .. well I nearly had a heart attack , in fact I swear I changed blood groups .. remember we live on a farm ... is a leopard attacking me ?? a caracal ???

Hanging onto my back is magic .... having all sorts of fun .. i unpeel her and she is purring like crazy .. i bring the washing inside to rewash and my back hasnt recovered .. i jumped so that day i have a permanent injury .

Magic eats salad , she prefers garlic dressing to blue cheese tho, she loves fruit and any vegetable ...she brings mice for the kittens and is a hooligan. Wouldnt exchange her fro the world


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Magic sounds like quite a cat. I like the part about the garlic dressing.

It's good that you still have her after all that! But there are simple exercises that can help your back recover from the 'leopard attack'--no joke in your part of the world, I understand?


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

i wasnt so lucky to get away with simple excersises ... she has aggravated an old injury that is costing a fortune at the chiropracter to fix.

Of course I still have her !!!! :wink: she is a horror cat but I love her to bits , she is however causing me nightmares , her new friend is a monkey , I have had to contact the vervet monkey people to remove this blessed monkey because I honestly cant believe its normal for a cat and a full grown monkey to be pals :roll: ... she drives me dilly this cat , surely cats should be scared of monkeys ????? not her .... maybe she is genitically challenged 8O


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I'd pay to see pictures or footage of the cat and the monkey. Why should they not be friends?


----------

